# Who's ad is this?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2150511779.html

Any GTAA member here?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess not. But nice blue rams though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this is the same guy who always sell many things
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...tion-chemicals-test-kit-fo-W0QQAdIdZ253309058

probably try to call

Call xxxxxxx and leave message.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's NOT me thou


----------

